# Hydraulics on skid steer moving plow too fast.



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey guys I've just hooked a plow up to my skid steer and it moves the plow entirely too fast to the point where I'd be afraid to operate it. Is there anyway to slow the speed in which the plow moves? I think the lines that are on the plow now are 1/2" is it as simple as going down to a 1/4"? Thanks for the help.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I think it would help if you put what kind of Skid you have any options....what kind of plow etc


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

if you hooked up a truck plow and retrofitted it to be on a skid, then you'll need a restrictor block to slow the fluid flow down.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

get inline flow restrictors. they have dial adjustable ones which i purchased, but if i did it over again, i would just get pre-set restrictors.


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

An orifice should do the trick and they are fairly cheap. Just a few dollars. Swing by a dealer that sells the make of skid steer you have and let them know what you are doing. They might even have them right on the shelf.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i use the adjustable ones myself.....work well on a 1 " cyl with 2500 lbs of pressure!


----------



## gallden (Dec 25, 2010)

Great thanks guys got a regulator, this should do it. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bh115577;1365339 said:


> An orifice should do the trick and they are fairly cheap. Just a few dollars. Swing by a dealer that sells the make of skid steer you have and let them know what you are doing. They might even have them right on the shelf.


This is what I have too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd buy the or orfice and just drill it out until you get the desired speed. You should also look into a cross over relief valve or your most likely going to blow hoses.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

We just set our blade up with the inline regulators as well... Everything was moving mach 12 at an idle LOL... We ran it full throttle while we dialed everything in


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JD Dave;1366071 said:


> I'd buy the or orfice and just drill it out until you get the desired speed. You should also look into a cross over relief valve or your most likely going to blow hoses..........


...............and bend/break steel...............Thumbs Up

I've used the same simple orrifice reducers and have found, in my cases, a 1/16" hole is about right...........


----------

